

Show HN: Intelligently search packages from your shell - JacksonGariety
https://github.com/JacksonGariety/glom

======
gnufied
Looks good. Just noticed rubygems.org support is disabled. Any chance it can
work with ruby-toolbox for example?

~~~
JacksonGariety
I started writing some API standardization to include ruby gems int he package
search, and it's on my list of things to do this weekend.

------
dancecodes
nice

~~~
dancecodes
at all - good search tools is not too many. Suggest makes this as build binary
bundle and install this as easy kick ass. Also please make web-version this in
future.

Problem: no good search tools for code after closing google code search. Need
search by languages, versions and so on...

